# Best LED for Stockyard Environment



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

1000 watt incandescent lamps.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I had to do some highbays a couple months ago and the customer asked for the best quality available. I like the way it starts. 

Here are some things I gathered. 

* Sadly, almost nothing you can buy is made in USA. With the name brands, you will get better warranty service on your Chinese lights. Lots of the off brands are fly by nights. 

* I found these guys after I purchased and I want to give them a try next time, Made in USA: https://independenceled.com/made-in-usa-led-high-bay/

* There are a zillion skus in the catalogs for a zillion styles and permutations of those styles, but there's hardly anything in stock anywhere. If you're buying 4000, they'll make whatever one you want. If you're buying 40, you better just pick something someone has in stock somewhere. 

* As far as I can see, the L70 rating (LED lifetime) is the one to watch for a better quality LED, for example I one off brand had cheap ones with L70=50,000 hours and another with L70=100,000. The 100,000 hour was double the life for only about 25% more, so it was the smart buy. Of course, they could not sell me 40 of those any time soon, I had to buy what was available, the 50,000hr. 

* Most of these are disposable, so it makes sense to do a cord and plug. Also buy spares. There will be an option for cord and plug in the catalog but again good luck if you're not buying 4000 of them. If you shop online you can get 277V rated cordsets and receptacles dirt cheap. If you're doing 0-10V dimming cord and plug might be a challenge, but then again you might just put a wireless 0-10V dimming module on the light. 

* There are some off brands that are total alibaba fly by night and others that are not big names like Sylvania, Rab, etc. but not bad. I almost bought Eiko, people seem pretty happy with them and will probably buy them next time if the made in USA company I found doesn't work out.


----------



## John M. (Oct 29, 2016)

e-conolight.com


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Morris lighting classic vaportights


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

MTW said:


> 1000 watt incandescent lamps.


He said LED not carbide, candles, or coal oil.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

CoolWill said:


> Looking for a quality LED fixture for a cattle market. Not-too-high ceiling. Chain-hung. Something that can withstand the cold, heat, and moisture without dying in 6 months or doing the death-strobe I see parking lot LEDs doing. Any recommendations?


Consider a turn key option. The last big job i priced including buying the fixtures and renting a lift worked out more expensive then having a lighting rep supply the parts and labor.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

CoolWill said:


> Looking for a quality LED fixture for a cattle market. Not-too-high ceiling. Chain-hung. Something that can withstand the cold, heat, and moisture without dying in 6 months or doing the death-strobe I see parking lot LEDs doing. Any recommendations?


I don't think any of the responses so far have taken into account the unique environment of a livestock operation.

Here's something I just found. An academic white paper:

Farm Energy: Indoor lighting for livestock, poultry, and farm shop facilities.

https://lib.dr.iastate.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1024&context=extension_ag_pubs

They don't really get into "sealed gas tight" or anything like that. That would be my concern. Amonia and other compounds in the air. They do have a schedule of light intensity as a function of type of livestock.


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

We have used Lithonia JEBL's with very good results. IP65 in a range of lumen output.
https://lithonia.acuitybrands.com/p...nfigurations-for-your-everyday-lighting-needs


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

460 Delta said:


> He said LED not carbide, candles, or coal oil.


Yes, but he said: "Something that can withstand the cold, heat, and moisture without dying in 6 months or doing the death-strobe I see parking lot LEDs doing." That disqualifies LED right away.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

MTW said:


> Yes, but he said: "Something that can withstand the cold, heat, and moisture without dying in 6 months or doing the death-strobe I see parking lot LEDs doing." That disqualifies LED right away.


I doubt a 1000 watt incandescent bulb would burn 6 months if it was burned at rated voltage.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

tmessner said:


> We have used Lithonia JEBL's with very good results. IP65 in a range of lumen output.
> https://lithonia.acuitybrands.com/p...nfigurations-for-your-everyday-lighting-needs



Those are what i have my eye on now.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

460 Delta said:


> I doubt a 1000 watt incandescent bulb would burn 6 months if it was burned at rated voltage.


I see.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

I don't buy that either. We use them and we abuse them. They're good bulbs.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

MikeFL said:


> I don't buy that either. We use them and we abuse them. They're good bulbs.


There are plenty of incandescent lamps still in working order after decades. But there will be no 2019 LEDs burning in 2050.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

CoolWill said:


> There are plenty of incandescent lamps still in working order after decades. But there will be no 2019 LEDs burning in 2021.


Fify


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

MTW said:


> I see.


----------



## :rolleyes::rolleyes: (Nov 30, 2019)

460 Delta said:


>


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

If it's a cattle yard, put in a disco ball and make it really a wow experience for them. They deserve that before they go.............


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

macmikeman said:


> If it's a cattle yard, put in a disco ball and make it really a wow experience for them. They deserve that before they go.............


And bass, you gotta have a lot of bass, cows love that s**t.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

As an update, I've decided to go with the Lithonia JEBL UFO fixtures. They have built-in 6 kV surge protection and a replaceable driver. I've also sold the customer two additional layers of surge protection, one at the main and another at the branch circuit feeding the lights.


----------

